# Free cartoon drawings of your betta



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello betta fish community if any of you would like some cartoon drawings customized to your little boy/girl's colour feel free to send a pic


----------



## TheTrojanBetta (Jul 4, 2013)

That's very cute! The colors are great.
Would you like to do Odysseus?




His eyes are actually light colored, this picture just doesn't show it. His dorsal fin is missing almost all its rays, its been like that since I got him. Sorry for my poor photography! 
And thank you! If you would like to draw him, I look forward to it!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

please could I have one of Igneel?


----------



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Sure I would love to draw them and omg I am honored to have indigo betta reply to one of MY threads:lol::shock:


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

PurpleBetta123 said:


> Sure I would love to draw them and omg I am honored to have indigo betta reply to one of MY threads:lol::shock:



Thanks I didn't realize I was that famous lol:lol:


----------



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Well to me I guess you are


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Would you please do Perry? Put me at the end of the line, I'm in no hurry. ;-)
Sorry if the picture messes up your thread...I don't know how to resize it.


----------



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Here is igneel !!:lol:


----------



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Here is Odysseus :-D


----------



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Here is perry and I just had to add the hat :-D


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

PurpleBetta123 said:


> Here is igneel !!:lol:



Aww he's so cute Thanks so much:-D I love this one too :yourock:


----------



## TheTrojanBetta (Jul 4, 2013)

Aw, it's wonderful! Thanks so very much! They're all so cute. I think Odysseus would approve.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Could you do Patriot for me? I haven't gotten any art of him yet, and your art is great! :-D














And if this helps, his fins aren't really short, he's just got clear fins there.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

PurpleBetta123 said:


> Here is perry and I just had to add the hat :-D


AWW I love it!! Thanks. <3 :-D


----------



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Here is patriot .enjoy!!!:-D p.s pardon my bad photo graphy p.p.s I did not know where you are from so I just used an American flag:-D


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks!!!! I love it! And I'm in the US, so this works out perfect. :-D


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

could you please do Tsunami?  Love your drawings they are so cute!


----------



## TiffanyP (Jun 29, 2013)

You do an awesome job! If you have time, I'd love one of Gaston


----------



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Here is tsunami


----------



## PurpleBetta123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Here is gaston:-D


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you!  he is so cute!


----------



## TiffanyP (Jun 29, 2013)

That's awesome!  thanks!


----------



## TheTrojanBetta (Jul 4, 2013)

If you'd like to do another and have time, here's my new girl, Penelope!


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

can you do Q-Tip?


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

If you have time and want to do Peeta that would be great!


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

PurpleBetta123 said:


> Here is perry and I just had to add the hat :-D



Great. Job! Absolutely love the hat.


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

These are just SO cute! Great job!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Could you do my little Igneel? (Named after Indigo Betta's fishy XD)


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

will you ever finish these?


----------

